# Krill after rain?



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

this just came to me. as a kid i remember finding tiny shrimp-like animals in corners of playgrounds and other places. they were dead, but i noticed that they usually appeared after it had rained

has anyone else noticed these things or know what they are? they almost look like krill and are a bright reddish-pink color after they're dead. i recently found one on a tennis court after it rained down here in california


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

I remember this question came up in Saltwater forum. They are not krill, but rather a type of terrestrial amphipod (very much like the amphipods in my saltwater tank in terms of shape).

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/IN377


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I believe these might be "fairy shrimp". If there were small streams nearby, some temporary flooding might have stranded them (and caused their deaths) when the water receded. 

The pink to red color upon death is common to a lot of crustaceans. 

-Jane


----------

